# Ducks ducks ducks



## Erock (Nov 8, 2011)

Solid MN duck opener for 2 guys. From left to right we have 2 Hen pintails, GW teal, Green Head, Hen Pintail, 2 Shovelers, Hen mallard, 2 Green heads. The GW teal is in the freezer and will be mounted this winter as long as it doesn't have pin feathers. We'll see i guess.















View attachment 206396

View attachment 206397

View attachment 206398


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice shooting


----------



## deeker (Nov 12, 2011)

My first duck was a bull sprig.....aka a drake Pintail.

Fetched by my brothers friend's lab/pointer cross.

Trained over 250 labs and shorthairs since...and no idea of how many ducks and geese we have shot.

Pheasants are my favorite bird to hunt. Canada geese second and then the forest grouse, ducks and chukars, quail finish off most of the birds we hunt.


----------



## little possum (Dec 7, 2011)

A nice shoot. But spoonies? otstir:

So far our group has managed 4 woodies and a mallard. All drakes. Which is pretty amazing for us. Not many ducks here yet, and we are on another split until 3rd season opens. The ones we did shoot went well on the grill wrapped in bacon. Along with a steak, brats, and a roasted deer ham, and dirty rice and sausage.


----------



## Erock (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah them shovelers came in right at the start of shooting hours couldn't tell totally what they were just that they were ducks so hell, shoot em. I don't think they taste bad or anything. What are your limits like down there?


----------



## little possum (Dec 8, 2011)

I woulda shot them all too  

Conventional bag: 6 ducks with no more than 4 scoters, 4 mallards with no more than 2 hen mallards, 3 wood ducks, 2 redheads, 2 scaup, 2 pintails, 1 black or mottled duck (season closed until November 19), 1 canvasback,
or 1 fulvous whistling duck. The season on harlequin ducks is closed. (Possession limits are twice the daily bag
unless otherwise noted.)
25 light geese (Includes snow, blue and Ross’ geese), no possession limit
2 brant
5 mergansers (2 hooded mergansers)
7 sea ducks (In special sea duck area only). In other areas, sea ducks are part
of the regular duck bag limit. No more than 4 scoters per day may be taken in
either season.
15 coots
5 dark geese (Includes Canada geese & white-fronted geese) in the Resident Hunt


Not really that many ducks around. But its something to do, and at least I stay awake out there, the deer stand is where I do my best sleeping 
Zone, 5 in the Southern James Bay Zone and 1 in the Northeast Hunt Zone.


----------

